# Auction today



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I Went to an auction today in Truro, NS. Mostly machinery. It was at the auctioneer's shop but it looks to me like a contractor and a rental shop must have gone under.

Most of the big stuff was gone before i got there, but I saw a few things go:

MF 1020 - good condition - C$7700 say US$5700
Cub Cadet - one of the old 'built like a truck' ones, no deck, tin beat up $450
National Reel Mower - $350
Turf-Master tractor - $425 
Sickle Bar Mower - $75
Pallet of Gang Reel Mowers - $50 
Gator AD624 - Hydraulic Dump, steel box - $1200
Gator AD 624- Plastic body, on matching trailer with built in ramp and sides - $3300
Onan 30 KW Genset, 189hrs, -$600

The deck for the cub was in with a bunch of junk, old transformers, etc and went for $10 - but I noticed it had a spot rusted through on the vertical wall at the back - that's the second one I've seen like that. Anybody any idea why?

There was lots of oddball stuff - Suzuki Wave-Rider at $600 nearly new, Two Man Stihl Post hole diggers $75 each
The 4 cyl Wisconsin engine for Caseman's baler went for $100


Anyway, that was my day off!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like it may have been fun. You didn't buy anything or you just went to see what they had.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Jody,

Mostly went to look. And see prices. If stuff had gone really cheap I might have bought something. In general my limit was about $100 each.

I looked at a snowblower attachment for adapting to the Husqy, but it was only single stage and in tough condition. And the box of 30 or 40 wheel weights that went for $10 were tempting. But since I wasn't the guy that bid $10, god knows how high I'd have had to go to get them. Should have bought and sold them on ebay, but freight would have killed me.

Also thought I might see a SS conveyor roller to make into a drag-behind lawn roller, but no luck. Have to try the used machinery guys.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

There you go you got an idea to make stripes keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Stripes*

Jody,

I'm better on ideas than doing. We'll see if I ever make it happen. With no basement and no shop, it's not so simple to get things built. 

May have to get Prr-Fab to make it for me.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds like some good deals were had all of the way around that auction!  Thanks for sharing.

-LC :lucky: :lucky: :lucky:


----------

